# Need help on pricing



## lanikhong (Mar 22, 2013)

I am a family/Boudoir photographer wanting to expand into product/commercial photography, but have no idea on how to price and what to give. I'll be shooting home products like candles, coffee table books, dishes, eyt.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## KmH (Mar 22, 2013)

What country are you in?

You have been doing retail photography. The business/pricing model for commercial photography is quite a bit different.

You could visit American Society of Media Photographers and on the left side of their home page click on *Business Resources*.

For example, commercial photography even involves a different kind of client paperwork - http://asmp.org/tutorials/business-forms-and-contracts.html#.UUza9Bdzji0


----------



## lanikhong (Mar 22, 2013)

KmH said:
			
		

> What country are you in?
> 
> You have been doing retail photography. The business/pricing model for commercial photography is quite a bit different.
> 
> ...



I'm from the US - Texas. Thanks for the link. I'll check it out.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 22, 2013)

Family/Boudoir? I have to say I haven't heard that combo before,  So you do a few tasteful nudes of the mother and then what with the family?


----------



## texkam (Mar 23, 2013)

> Family/Boudoir? I have to say I haven't heard that combo before, So you do a few tasteful nudes of the mother and then what with the family?


Things are a little different down here in TX. : )


----------



## desmondlewissmith (Mar 23, 2013)

Moms wear lingerie and the kids are made faster and more plentiful...  That's why I love living in Dallas!!!!


----------



## KmH (Mar 23, 2013)

lanikhong said:


> I'm from the US - Texas. Thanks for the link. I'll check it out.


ASMP will recommend pricing software that takes regional US pricing differences into account - like fotoQuote, fotoBiz, and the fotoKeyword Harvester.

If you are in Dallas, you would price somewhat differently (higher) than if you are in a smaller town, like Lubbock.

Case Study: Producing A Successful Estimate | DigitalPhotoPro.com


----------



## lanikhong (Mar 27, 2013)

LOL!  I'm sorry for the confusion. I meant I'm a Family Photographer AND I shoot Boudoir. Not shoot them together. That would be weird.


----------



## lanikhong (Mar 27, 2013)

KmH said:
			
		

> ASMP will recommend pricing software that takes regional US pricing differences into account - like fotoQuote, fotoBiz, and the fotoKeyword Harvester.
> 
> If you are in Dallas, you would price somewhat differently (higher) than if you are in a smaller town, like Lubbock.
> 
> Case Study: Producing A Successful Estimate | DigitalPhotoPro.com



You are so helpful. Thank you so much!


----------



## gateeway (Apr 18, 2013)

In my opinion the market get saturated and there is a lot of competition.The price does matter for every one.For the new comers in the market this become more important for intervention.


----------



## de_tec_tive (Jun 3, 2013)

if it helps, i charge my regular clients on an hourly rate for the photography + editing time ($50 p/h) but when i get a new client asking for a quote i try to get as much info as possible and once i know how long it will take i quote them a flat fee that's equal (eg 3 hours work, $150 flat). but overestimate just in case.


----------

